# Windows Backup



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

My needs are simple - I intend to make a backup of my C drive periodically using Macrium Reflect.
I have surfed the web many times and studied most of the many links on imaging or cloning.
All I want is for the restored drive to be *exactly* the same as my existing C drive.

There appears to be a subtle difference in the computer world between cloning and imaging.
To simplify I would ask - is the restored C drive exactly the same whether it has been cloned or imaged ?
If the answer is YES, then the differences expressed count for nothing.

For my purposes I favour cloning my C drive (60 - 70 GB) to a 160 GB external drive and perhaps monthly repeating the cloning
and over-writing the existing previously cloned copy on my external drive.

Your comments on this issue are welcome.





__





Cloning a disk with Macrium Reflect 8


Using Macrium Reflect, it is possible to clone an entire drive or specific partitions on a drive. This is useful if you are upgrading to a larger drive and can often be faster than imaging the source drive and restoring to the destination drive. Cloning your drive will create a bootable copy of...




www.macrium.com




Restoring a System Image with Macrium Reflect

Edit - I found that an external drive of only 160 GB was useless. I have bought a 1 TB external drive that works perfectly. I now have a full C drive backup and can easily over-write it with a new up-to-date backup whenever I wish. It only takes 2-3 minutes to set up and 30 minutes to run.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Macrium Reflect 7's "Clone" is what you want. Works great for me. Been doing it weekly (overwrite the oldest) for years. Saved my bacon more than once.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Super SpywareDr. ! Thank you. My Macrium Reflect is version 7.2.4732.
I have had a hard time with so-called experts on another Forum for deciding on cloning. They advocate imaging, but if the net result is the same* exact *C drive copy, I fail to see their problem ?
I have a Kesu Expansion External Hard Drive - 160 GB


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

That'll work, although it will be slower than internal. 

FWIW, I use a simple On/Off switch setup on my internal SATA drives so that I can control them, and/or swap to a different boot drive, without having to disassemble/reassemble a thing. When I get ready to do a backup I simply push a little button and my backup drive powers up and is available for use. I can also then restore that backup to a different drive and make it available as the boot drive ... to verify that it is indeed a working backup.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I have had a hard time with so-called experts on another Forum for deciding on cloning. They advocate imaging, but if the net result is the same* exact *C drive copy, I fail to see their problem ?


 A _Clone_ is a mirror copy of the HDD you have Windows on saved on another HDD. If the original HDD fails, you just swap out the cloned HDD and you are back in business. An _Image_ file is a compressed file that you save on another HDD, it does not take up the whole drive, so you can have other files on that HDD besides the _Image_. With a_ Clone_, it stays the same from the day it is cloned. In other words, if you clone it today and need it 6 months from now, it will not represent any of the changes that have occurred on your computer since the Clone was created. An _Image _file can be added to with Incremental or Differential Backups so it is always current without having to do a Full Clone job again. Also, if the HDD hardware with Windows on it is still good, but Windows got borked by Virus or something, you can restore your saved _Image_ file back to the Working HDD overwriting the old Windows. Where as a Clone you would need to swap the HDD out with the cloned HDD. But in the end, it is up to you what works best for you.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Would somebody kindly explain - downloads from Major Geeks and Filehippo
My original download of MR is version 7.2.4732
I read that the latest version is 7.3.5321.0 - I downloaded what was said to be 7.3.5321.0 to my desktop.
On checking it says version 7.2.1001.0 ?
Question ?
Where has 7.5321.0 gone ?
Does the installed copy of MS have a means of updating ?


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

PS - If MS fails during creating the cloned/imaged drive, do you simply close the program and all is well or does it result in Armageddon ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This is where to get it. Macrium Reflect Free Any 3rd party download comes with stuff you don't want.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Agree with Corday, much safer to download software directly from the author's site whenever possible.

Macrium's forums are here: Macrium Support Forum


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks Doc - I could not join the Forum - they wanted my registration key and I have not got one - only a code that is rejected.
I skipped registration on installation


SpywareDr said:


> Agree with Corday, much safer to download software directly from the author's site whenever possible.
> 
> Macrium's forums are here: Macrium Support Forum


of the program.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

yabbadoo said:


> Does the installed copy of MS have a means of updating ?


If by "MS" you mean "Macrium Reflect", yes. When you load it it automatically checks to see if a new update is available. If so, it pops up a separate window prompting you to do so now. You can also check within the program by clicking "Other Tasks" > "Check for updates..."



yabbadoo said:


> PS - If MS fails during creating the cloned/imaged drive, do you simply close the program and all is well or does it result in Armageddon ?


If by "MS" you mean "Macrium Reflect", No. I suppose you could simply ignore the failed error and close the program but, I certainly wouldn't trust that backup. You could take the time to test it and see if it worked but I would simply erase that one and start it over. (Set it up to run overnight ,,, or when you're not actively using the computer).


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

LATEST
I installed MR and had to format my external drive to NTFS and delete the partition.
Running MR was easy until I got to cloning my C drive, when a panel came up saying the target drive was not big enough.
My logic that 160 GB was more than enough for my 77 GB C drive was wrong. MR clones each entire partition including the free space, not just the used space.
So for a 915 GB C drive I need an external drive of at least 1,000 GB or more.
Alas, my current venture of creating a full backup is over until I get a higher capacity external drive.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Try Creating a disk image of a single drive or partition instead.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

As above. In addition, confirm what the receiving drive actually shows because it might be partitioned.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

When I first installed MR, it took a copy of my hard drive - see -









MR runs at start. The values on the bottom line change with time, so MR is keeping up-to-date with my hard drive.
Hence in a months time I can clone my C drive (D drive not necessary) and it will be a current clone.

Is this correct ?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

What I do is boot from the Maximum Reflect DVD, point it to the backup I want to restore and where I want it restored to. That's it. Let it do it's thing, remove the DVD and reboot.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you Clone a HDD with Macrium Reflet or any other Clone software, it takes a mirror image of your _Whole_ HDD, partitions and all and copies it to another drive of the same size or larger. as an exact mirror copy. If you want to Update this clone job, you have to clone the whole HDD, partitions and all, again.
If you make an _Image_ file of your HDD, and save that compressed file to another HDD, the image will not take up the whole space of that drive. When you want to Update it, you can, as stated, boot off of the Macrium Reflect DVD or USB and choose to do a _Differential_ or_ Incremental _Backup, and point it to the previous _Image_ Backup file, it will just add the changes that have happened on your C: drive since the last Backup or Update..


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

I have cloned my C drive - D drive ignored.
Question ?
All the partitions are identical except my C drive - why is the clone only 47.22 GB when the source is 78.40 ?
Source/Target -








Target -


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks like you created an Image backup instead of a Clone. Image copies all of the data, Clone copies everything including empty spaces.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

SpywareDr said:


> Looks like you created an Image backup instead of a Clone. Image copies all of the data, Clone copies everything including empty spaces.


I definitely clicked clone this disc. this difference had happened twice on two separate clone attempts.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Hmmm, interesting. Afraid I cannot think of an explanation at the moment. I do know that the way I've been using it for the last few years has proven that it does indeed work ... for me anyway.

If you are not comfortable with Maxium Reflect, EaseUS is another good one that many swear by: EaseUS® | Data Recovery, Backup, Partition Manager & PC Utility Software


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

SpywareDr said:


> Hmmm, interesting. Afraid I cannot think of an explanation at the moment. I do know that the way I've been using it for the last few years has proven that it does indeed work ... for me anyway.
> 
> If you are not comfortable with Maxium Reflect, EaseUS is another good one that many swear by: EaseUS® | Data Recovery, Backup, Partition Manager & PC Utility Software


Thanks Doc - I like MR but as an engineer I just want to know why that cloned partition varies from the source partition.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

System Restore Points are eliminated.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Corday said:


> System Restore Points are eliminated.


Thank you Corday, That is explicit and I appreciate the clarification very much. Over 31 GB seems a lot of system restore.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Just found that Windows 10 has a built-in "create a recovery drive" - is this as good as MR ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's different. It's not a backup of your files. Read this: Create a recovery drive


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you clone your drive, you have to include the 2 small _Hidden_ Partitions in the front of the C: drive (ie) _No Name FAT32_ and the _Unformated Primary partition_ with no drive letters as these include the Boot files to the drive. 
I have had this issue with Macrium Reflect before too. When you swap out the HDD and boot off of it, you will have to go into *Disk Management* and Extend the C: drive to the end of the drive to use the full capacity. I do not find this issue cloning with Acronis or Easeus, so I stopped using MR.


----------



## ego (Dec 31, 2007)

I use two duplicate Samsung SSD 250Gb.....either one can be C: depending on which one is connected to the MB. I found a dandy USB-SATA cord on Amazon and use it to clone (Macrium Reflect) one SSD to the other whenever I wish!!! (often after major Windows updates or I somehow screw up C With this method it usually takes me <4min to clone. (thus my backup is always current)...I always delete partitions on SSD I am cloning to!!!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As long as it works and your happy with it.


----------



## Sophus (Feb 4, 2011)

Some tips using Macrium Reflect Free Edition (MRFE):
1) MRFE's dowload file HASHES are available on their website. USE THEM to verify the file you download is authentic, wherever you got the file(s) from. As I recall, they have maintained a complete history of the hashes for all versions released. I sometimes use a nice program called "HashMyFiles" to check file hashes. It's available at majorgeeks.com website. Download HashMyFiles - MajorGeeks
There may be a comparable tool bundled in Microsoft's "Nirsoft" program suite.

2) Always have MRFE create a new recovery .iso when you download/update to a new version of MRFE. The MRFE recovery protocols and files may be versions-specific.

3) I've used majorgeeks.com as a trusted download resource for many years. Majorgeeks is run by a couple of guys that I have come to trust. They look for adware, malware, bloatware, freemium, freeware, shareware, etc. and do a pretty good job of advising the users and providing info other sites may not provide. Their website offers a choice of access to their own download mirrors and to the author's download resource when available. You may choose which you prefer. Download performance can vary depending on choice.


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

Seems to me that the OP tried to clone his original 1TB drive to a 160GB drive. 
Assuming that the “C” Partition has more than just the Operating System that needs to be backed up. 
He really needed to clone the “C” partition (System) to the 160 GB drive. 
He could backup all the other partitions (Data) to another external drive. 
If the original Drive failed, he could clone the System back to a new Hard Drive. 
He would need to partition the new 1TB drive and clone back the System Partition from the backup clone to a Partition on the new drive. 

I believe Easeus can clone a Partition to a partition but a bit more complicated. 
Never tried it. 
Not sure if Macrium can do this. 

Having said that, I’m not sure it would be such a good idea. 
The recovery partitions and other small partitions that Windows creates will be lost. 
Better to create an image of the whole drive and, if needed, boot off a CD or USB and restore. 

I keep a Clone of my hard drive that has four partitions. (Used Acronis) 
I update my Data using "SyncToy" to the clone from time to time. Documents, Email, Desktop and even Downloads. 
Use a SATA to USB cable or an External case. 
From time to time I Boot off the Clone and allow Windows to Update. 
I allow time to make sure that the Updates work well with my System. 
Works for me. 
If my drive fails, I only need to swap out the drives and I’m good to go. 
If it’s a Desktop and can accommodate a second Drive, it becomes easy. 
Using "Boot Options" (F12) you can boot off the clone and allow Windows to Update. 
My 2 ½ cents.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

After much homework and study, I finally used Macrium Reflect and a 1 TB external drive. It all went successfully 
and I now have Windows 10 and Macrium Reflect on my Windows boot menu with the option to do a new clone every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

SpywareDr said:


>


It looks like all systems go now in case Armageddon strikes, but I sure ain't gonna try it. Have to hope MR will perform perfectly on the night.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

I restarted my PC and the MR rescue screen never popped up, Windows started normally.
I renewed the MR Rescue menu successfully. I assume the MR menu will display on next restart.
The only clue I have is that I had renewed my clone since the last time, when the MR menu *did* show on restart.
Does this mean that for every clone renewal the MR rescue menu has to be renewed ?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Not really sure. The only time I fire up Macrium is when I get ready to do a backup (or restore).


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

I’ve never even seen the “MR Rescue menu”.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeGons said:


> I’ve never even seen the “MR Rescue menu”.


Open MR and click *Other Tasks *at top or *Other Tasks* at far left as shown in image -


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeGons said:


> I’ve never even seen the “MR Rescue menu”.


OK Joe, I get it - I used the wrong word - I promise to use *MR Rescue Media* in future.
How about answering my question ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The MR Rescue boot menu only shows one time after you choose to make a backup from Windows. As stated, Create an MR Boot Flash drive. When you want to create a new Image or Clone, boot from the USB Flash drive.


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

Never tried to use that. 
I make a clone and if things go South, I just replace the Drive with the Clone.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeGons said:


> Never tried to use that.
> I make a clone and if things go South, I just replace the Drive with the Clone.


Joe - I use an extended drive for my clone and nothing else. I only have one USB socket available on my PC.
Can the MR Rescue Media be entered on the same extended drive as my clone ?


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

yabbadoo said:


> Can the MR Rescue Media be entered on the same extended drive as my clone ?


Probably. 
Seems to me that you would need to create the Rescue media first and place an "Image" on the same external drive. 
If you try to put the rescue media on the drive with the clone, it will mess with the clone unless you create a separate partition. You can't have two Bootable systems on the same partition. 
If you try to make a clone, MR will delete the rescue Media. 

You can get a USB hub and get a few more USB ports. 
A four port hub should do.
If it is USB 3.0, that will work on it's own. 
If it is USB 2.0, it would be best to get a "powered" four port hub. 
What model HP AIO do you have?


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeGons said:


> What model HP AIO do you have?


HP 21.5 Inch 4GB 2TB All-in-One Desktop PC


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

What is the Model number?


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeGons said:


> What is the Model number?


Serial number = BCC8412YB7
Product number = 4FMS1EA#ABU


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

Can't find either of those numbers on the HP Service Site.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeGons said:


> Can't find either of those numbers on the HP Service Site.


The only other number I have = HP All-In-One 22 - c0xx


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

Try to get onto the HP service Site and let it detect your device.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeGons said:


> Try to get onto the HP service Site and let it detect your device.


Joe, why is my device model number anything to do with MR cloning ?


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeGons said:


> Try to get onto the HP service Site and let it detect your device.


HP detected my PC as this -


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Why you were asked for your Make and Model # was because we wanted to look it up to see how many USB ports are on the computer. According to the HP Spec Sheet. there are *Two* USB ports on the computer. You may be using the other for a Mouse or Keyboard? as stated, If you only have access to one USB port, then getting a powered USB Hub would solve that problem. 
When you clone a drive, it takes a mirror image of the *Source* drive (ie) your internal C: drive;, and places it on the *Destination* drive (ie) your new USB drive. The process of cloning, wipes the _Destination _drive, to place the clone on it. So, if you had the MR boot file on the _Destination_ USB drive, when you choose to _Clone_, it would want to wipe the MR boot file off that drive to place the clone, but would fail because you have booted using that MR file on that drive. So, you cannot have an MR boot file and the Clone on one drive


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> If you only have access to one USB port, then getting a powered USB Hub would solve that problem.


Brilliant - Why a *powered* hub and not a simple 3-4 port plug-in extension hub ?
Could the MR Rescue Media be placed on a Flash Drive and the clone on my external drive ?
Does the PC then boot up from the Flash Drive and my C Drive be restored by the clone on my external drive ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

USB devices are powered by the USB port. Using a Hub, it diminishes the power, some Mass Storage Devices like Flash drives or USB HDD's may not get enough power from a Hub that does not have it's own power adapter. 
Yes, MR Rescue should be burned to a USB Flash drive, you then would boot from this USB Rescue Flash drive. If you have your USB HDD attached to the other USB port, in the MR app on the Flash drive, choose to Clone the internal HDD (source) to the USB HDD (Target or Destination) in the other USB port.


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

Now we're cooking. 
Yabbadoo gave me numbers with typos. 
I did indeed want to look at the Specs. 
From what I can tell, it is supposed to have 2 USB 2.0; 2 USB 3.0 ports. 
See photo's. 
It is also supposed to be able to accommodate an internal M.2 SSD. 
If that is correct, it makes life very easy. 
The USB 2.0 Port does not provide much power. 
The USB port can provide a lot more power. 
So, we need to verify exactly what USB ports it has. 
The Parts locater shows a hard drive that looks like a 3.5" HD. 
That does not make sense. 

Please confirm what hard drive is installed internally. 
Device Manager will give you the Number. 
Have a look at the image of the back of what is supposed to be 22-c0009na. 
And have a look at the inside where the SSD goes.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeGons said:


> From what I can tell, it is supposed to have 2 USB 2.0; 2 USB 3.0 ports.
> The USB 2.0 Port does not provide much power.
> The USB port can provide a lot more power.
> Please confirm what hard drive is installed internally.
> Device Manager will give you the Number.


View of PC from back, left to right.
On left side - Disc compartment.
Bottom left - power switch.
Connections left to right - 7 in total -
1 & 2 - USB 2.0 sockets - 1 is not used, 2 is printer
3 - router
4 - power
5 & 6 - USB 3.0 sockets - 5 is keyboard, 6 is mouse
7 - not used
Device Manager - under Disc Drives - one item = WDC WD10EZEX-60WN4A0
I am not prepared to dismantle my PC and look inside.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

joeten said:


> View attachment 330167


Thank you so much Joeten - I missed 1, 8 & 9 - superb !


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It's easier for folks to see it all and saves you some time, I will be glad if it helps.
you are welcome.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

yabbadoo said:


> Device Manager - under Disc Drives - one item = WDC WD10EZEX-60WN4A0


WD10EZEX is a WD (Western Digital) Blue 1TB 7,200 RPM SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache 3.5 Inch Hard Disk Drive


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

Thanks.
Hell, it is a 3.5" hard drive. WDC WD10EZEX-60WN4A0
Very odd for an AIO!!
I would use the USB 2.0 (LEFT) for the Keyboard and Mouse.
Get a USB Hub and plug it into a USB 3.0 (Right).
Plug the Printer into the Hub. (Takes no real power.)
Plug the Flash Drive MR recovery into the Hub. (Takes very little power)
Plug the External Hard Drive into the last USB 3.0 Port.
Now you're setup to do your stuff.
Now here's what I do.

I use the extra internal SSD.
Mine is a mSata but it looks like yours is a M.2.
Same but different!!!
Different shape.
I have my Clone on that.
I can update all that I wish on the Clone.
It could also be on an external drive.

I use an external HD with my Laptop.
I use SyncToy to update my files on the Clone.

From time to time I Boot up the second drive and allow Windows to Update.
I allow some time after a major Windows update to see how it works on my system.
It’s exactly like the Master Drive down to the desktop items.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

I am so grateful for all the incredible help you have all given me. On another Forum all I got was hassle. I was even told that my AIO HDD was rubbish.
I have never made a backup in over 14 years home computing and MR was a complete mystery until recently.

My interest in making a backup is due to a recent complete failure of my PC to logon. I had the traumatic experience of having to reinstall the Windows 1903 factory version from my Windows recovery drive D, plus recovering all my files, bookmarks and passwords. After a lot of effort I am now back to normal on Windows 1909 with an optional update of 20H2 and never want to go through all that again.
Consequently MR seems a superb solution.

I will get a 4 socket hub (not powered) and do as Joe says. I do not keep my Flash Drive and external drive plugged in, so there will be 3 sockets not normally used, only my printer connected.
I have no great demand on my computer, it is merely a daily workhorse, reference and contact source.


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

Well, now you can sleep better. 
A few things: 
First, I can’t emphasize enough how important it is to test the clone. 
You need to install it in the computer and make sure you can Boot from it and that everything works. 
No point keeping what you think is a Clone if it can't Boot. 
Of course, even if it can't Boot, all your files etc. will be there but you will have to reinstall Windows on a new drive and transfer all your files. 

You should also look at it in Windows Disk Management and see how many partitions show up. 
The smaller partitions are usually hidden. 
If you get EaseUs Partition Master Free, you'll be able to see the small partitions. 
Joe


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

@ JoeGons
I fully understand and appreciate that MR should be tested out, but after my recent Armageddon I just have not got the nerves to do it.
I will set up my clone and boot media and just hope I never have to use it, rather like a reserve parachute.
At least I will know that I have got a reserve parachute and hope it deploys when needed. And like a reserve parachute, one hopes it will *never* be needed.


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

LOL


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeGons said:


> LOL











Joe - my Flash Drive has some content on it - is it still OK to put the MR boot media on it ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Ownership of Flash Drives should not be singular. You should have like a half dozen (maybe different capacities) laying around the house.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Corday said:


> Ownership of Flash Drives should not be singular. You should have like a half dozen (maybe different capacities) laying around the house.


I only have one and only need one for my activities.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I wrote what I did because adding different data to a flash drive is doable provided there's room of course. The thing is, you wouldn't have needed to wonder, if you had a second flash drive. There are some things you want to keep semi-permanently, hence the need for a few flash drives. Make sense?


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

If you try to put Macrium Boot Rescue media on the flash drive it will erase everything on the drive. 
If the Rescue Media is already on the drive and there is room, you could create a folder on the drive and put other files there.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeGons said:


> If you try to put Macrium Boot Rescue media on the flash drive it will erase everything on the drive.
> If the Rescue Media is already on the drive and there is room, you could create a folder on the drive and put other files there.


I am happy with MR Boot Rescue erasing everything on my Flash Drive. It is a 60 GB Flash, I have only ever used it once when I changed computers 2 years ago and
the stuff on there is now rubbish. My current MR Boot Rescue is on Windows boot. I will delete that and put the boot rescue on my Flash Drive


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

My External Drive and Flash Drive will then become standby for emergency recovery only.


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

Let Macrium create the Rescue Media first. 
Then you can add stuff. 
I have a Rescue Media on a 64GB drive. 
You might even be able to place an Image of the partition(s) required to backup and restore Windows.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeGons said:


> Let Macrium create the Rescue Media first.
> Then you can add stuff.
> I have a Rescue Media on a 64GB drive.
> You might even be able to place an Image of the partition(s) required to backup and restore Windows.


Thanks Joe - when I tried to create a clone on my 160 GB external drive - it said the drive was not large enough. That is why I got a 1 TB drive which is OK.


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

Well, if I understand how you plan to use the External Clone, you might have been able to put an Image on the 160 GB drive. 
I get the impression that if things go bad, you plan to clone the external back to the internal. 
Thing is, if the internal drive fails, you will still need to open up the PC and replace the drive. 
I trust that the external drive is a 3.5" drive. 
If it is a 3.5", you can just pop it in and later you can create a new clone on a new external. 
The best thing about having a clone is that you can add/backup all the data you generate from now going forward.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeGons said:


> Well, if I understand how you plan to use the External Clone, you might have been able to put an Image on the 160 GB drive.
> I get the impression that if things go bad, you plan to clone the external back to the internal.
> Thing is, if the internal drive fails, you will still need to open up the PC and replace the drive.
> I trust that the external drive is a 3.5" drive.
> ...


Thanks Joe - what do you mean by a 3.5" drive. I cannot see that on the leaflet - it just says USB 3.0


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's the docking station that the disc runs in. 3.5 is the size = 3.5". Some call it a Caddy like the guy that carries the golf bag.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Corday said:


> It's the docking station that the disc runs in. 3.5 is the size = 3.5". Some call it a Caddy like the guy that carries the golf bag.


But I am not using a disc, I am using a WD 40 1 TB Elements Portable External Hard Drive - USB 3.0
connected only by a USB plug.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Fine. That's self contained.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Corday said:


> Fine. That's self contained.


If I clear my 1 TB extended drive, load the MR Boot Media, is it possible to then clone my C drive so that the boot media and clone are on the same drive ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See this thread: How To Create Rescue Media & OS Disk Image On Same USB Drive


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

NO. 
3.5" is the size of the hard drive in your PC. 
It's the big hard drive. 
A 2.5 is what you'll find in a Laptop. 
What's the physical size of the external drive you are using?


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

Corday said:


> See this thread: How To Create Rescue Media & OS Disk Image On Same USB Drive


He wants to do a Clone.


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

yabbadoo said:


> But I am not using a disc, I am using a WD 40 1 TB Elements Portable External Hard Drive - USB 3.0
> connected only by a USB plug.


OK. I googled it. 
It a 2.5" drive inside the case. 
That means you can't replace a failed Hard Drive on your PC with that. 
You will just replace the drive in the PC and clone the clone. 
That's not the best way to do things but it will work.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks fellas, but now I am confused. My MR has made a perfect clone of my drive C on my WD 40 external drive and all looks OK.
The MR rescue boot also looks OK modifying Windows logon to Windows 10/MR Rescue Boot.
So in the event of me having to recover my C drive will my MR clone work or not assuming the Windows logon revision shows ?


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

yabbadoo said:


> Thanks fellas, but now I am confused. My MR has made a perfect clone of my drive C on my WD 40 external drive and all looks OK.
> The MR rescue boot also looks OK modifying Windows logon to Windows 10/MR Rescue Boot.
> So in the event of me having to recover my C drive will my MR clone work or not assuming the Windows logon revision shows ?


The way you have it, you will need to boot with the Recovery Media and clone your External Clone to the Hard Drive in the PC.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

One of the main reasons for a backup is in case something disastrous happens to your current hard drive/SSD (such as a serious malware infection, hardware failure, fire, etc.). When and if that does happen, you would 

1) replace that drive with a new hard drive/SSD, 
2) attach your drive with your Macrium Reflect backup in it to your computer, 
3) boot the computer from your Macrium Reflect bootable flash drive or DVD, and then 
4) setup Macrium Reflect to restore your backup to the new hard drive/SSD.

When Macrium Reflect has finished, remove your backup drive as well as your flash drive/DVD and then boot your computer from the new hard drive.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

SpywareDr said:


> One of the main reasons for a backup is in case something disastrous happens to your current hard drive/SSD (such as a serious malware infection, hardware failure, fire, etc.). When and if that does happen, you would
> 
> 1) replace that drive with a new hard drive/SSD,
> 2) attach your drive with your Macrium Reflect backup in it to your computer,
> ...


Doc, many thanks.
I do not have an SSD - I have an HDD and have no intention of replacing it.
Not wishing to appear dumb, I do not see what the physical size (3.5") of my HDD disc has to do with using a USB external drive. Storage capacity is the only factor.
My external drive has accepted a full C drive content clone. In the event of a Windows failure, my understanding and intention is to replace the content of my Windows C drive with the content of the MR clone via the MR boot media. Is there a problem ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Down the rabbit hole we go again. Between Joe and you there's a misunderstanding. It looks like your intention is to return the whole shebang to the internal HD. Joe, thinking the disc might be bad at some future time, is thinking of actually physically putting the cloned disc into the computer. Y'all have to settle what's what.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

yabbadoo said:


> Doc, many thanks.


You're welcome.



yabbadoo said:


> I do not have an SSD - I have an HDD and have no intention of replacing it.


<shrug> No problem. It's simply a habit to use both in case it will help someone else.



yabbadoo said:


> Not wishing to appear dumb, I do not see what the physical size (3.5") of my HDD disc has to do with using a USB external drive. Storage capacity is the only factor.


Yeppirs, storage capacity is what counts in your particular case.



yabbadoo said:


> My external drive has accepted a full C drive content clone. In the event of a Windows failure, my understanding and intention is to replace the content of my Windows C drive with the content of the MR clone via the MR boot media. Is there a problem ?


Nope, not at all. If the "failure" was due to a flaky/worn out drive it would need to be replaced first of course.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

As I am using my external drive and flash drive as exclusively standby MR emergency purposes, I have no need for a USB hub.
I can unplug my printer from a USB 3.0 socket and use that for my external drive and use my spare USB 2.0 for the flash drive.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Whatever works for you.


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

yabbadoo said:


> As I am using my external drive and flash drive as exclusively standby MR emergency purposes, I have no need for a USB hub.
> I can unplug my printer from a USB 3.0 socket and use that for my external drive and use my spare USB 2.0 for the flash drive.


KOOL!! Go brave brother, go brave.


----------



## yabbadoo (Oct 29, 2011)

I have as posted cloned my C drive on my existing PC
Can this clone be used to convert the C drive on a brand new PC ? The AV and Firewall for example will be different.


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

No.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

With older versions of Windows, this would be impossible. There are drivers specifically written for each motherboard chipset that install on that machine when Windows is installed, if you move that HDD or Clone to a different compute with different Motherboard, it would fail to boot. 
But with Windows 10, it is a little more forgiving. In many cases, you can move a hard drive from one computer to another or move a clone of one computer and restore it on another computer and it _will _work. It will take several minutes to bootup the first time to install the drivers for that board, but it should work. This isn't 100% guarantee but in many cases it will work. I have done it a several computers and motherboards.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Remember this? 









When you want a final result, don't start doing things and hoping they'll achieve your final objective.


----------

